# Poppy Patch Peggy Sue x Rosasharn Decoroso DOELINGS!



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

So my beloved sweet little Peggy Sue has perfect little triplet doelings for me  She's such a good girl. Two are super flashy 50/50 black and white with incredible rear leg angulation and fine bone. Baby #3 is a gorgeous tan buckskin (which is exactly what I "ordered" to retain . The two little black/white doelings will be for sale $400. Will do a discount to show homes, 4H homes, DHI homes, etc to make sure these girls & their incredible pedigree's go to the best possible place to reach their potential.
I have been down with the flu, but will try to get some 'new baby pics' up here tonight.
Email to [email protected] for info. Possible transport to Cal./So. Cal. available for cost of gas in May/June.

Kids are very well bred. Peggy Sue is exceptionally long bodied, with near perfect rear leg angulation, great dairy character & wonderful body capacity. She has wonderful teat placement, great udder texture, expresses very easily, has a beautiful globular udder that is super socked on. She is incredibly sweet & funny, loves to show & is very people oriented (& passes this to her kids). Deco is a sweet boy with super nice sharp shoulder assembly and gorgeous fine bone & dairy character. He has wonderful angulation and is long & lean. Deco's dam is pictured below (Courtesy of Anne at Rosasharn Farm). Rosasharn MRC B-Coming 5*M -- *1st Place 5-6 Yr old & Best Udder in class @ 2011 ADGA Nat'ls (Rosasharn SP Mercury *S x Rosasharn's UMT Honey Bee 4*M)
Deco's Sire: ARMCH Rosahsarn SW Saporro +*B +*S 'E'
(Doe-Sy-Doe FS Storm Warning x Rosasharn's Unagi 3*M)

Both parents have exceptional straight legs and superb feet & hooves. My only fault with PeggySue is she needs improved Shoulder Assemby...which is where Deco shines...so these kids should be a perfect blend 

Link to the kids pedigree here: http://bellafirefarm.webs.com/PeggySue_Deco_Kidspedigree.jpg
or thru ADGA here : http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=D001510578&DamNum=D001469720


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Poppy Patch Peggy Sue x Rosasharn Decoroso TWIN DOELINGS*

Oooh nice bloodlines! I bet they're beautiful.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Poppy Patch Peggy Sue x Rosasharn Decoroso TWIN DOELINGS*

Congrats


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Poppy Patch Peggy Sue x Rosasharn Decoroso TWIN DOELINGS*

Congrats! I bet they are going to be very nice girls


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Poppy Patch Peggy Sue x Rosasharn Decoroso TWIN DOELINGS*

Can't wait to see photos! I'm glad you got what you wanted. Is the tan buckskin the color of Angel? She has turned out to look amazing, gorgeous color too. I plan to take her to a show in May. I'll get some new photos when it gets warm enough to clip her up so you can see what your newest babies are likely to turn into. Lol. (I have a full sister to these kids.)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Poppy Patch Peggy Sue x Rosasharn Decoroso TWIN DOELINGS*

Very nice....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Poppy Patch Peggy Sue x Rosasharn Decoroso TWIN DOELINGS*

Congrats!! :thumb:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Horrible newborn pics, but it's the best I could do for now...will definitely get more this week. 
They are SO SWEET!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats I like the last one.I want a Boer doe colored like that.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I like the one with the white belly! She's soooo cute!

I WANT HER!!!    I'm soo jealous of the adorable triplet girls


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

YAY! She is almost identical in color to Angel! I think darker though. I LOVE the first black/white does coloring. Looks like Peggy Sue. Dang it....too bad I have bought waaaay too many goats this year already and already have a full sister.


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

I sent you an email regarding babygirl 1. Soo sweet. I love the bloodlines too.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Gosh, I wish I could afford the one with the white belly! She's soooo precious!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They are so nice


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats!! Should be beautiful girls!! :leap:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I think the one with the white belly looks like a tap dancer, or a tap star, the way she has white around the ankles and on her belly. Or like a penguin . . . But I like Dance Star for a name. . . .    GOSH BARNACLES I WANT HER


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

DavyHollow said:


> I think the one with the white belly looks like a tap dancer, or a tap star, the way she has white around the ankles and on her belly. Or like a penguin . . . But I like Dance Star for a name. . . .    GOSH BARNACLES I WANT HER


I know! Me too. Lol. Her markings remind me of her mother's. When I put a reservation on last year's kids from this doe I was crossing my fingers for a copy of mom's colors. But I am SO happy with the color I did get.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats on getting "just what you ordered" LOL that's always nice ! Babygirl is adorable !


----------

